
Hands-On with Apple's 'News' App Introduced in iOS 9 Beta 3 - chris-at
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/07/08/hands-on-with-ios-9-news-app/
======
teaneedz
I will try it, but am always leary of algo driven and curated news feeds. It
will have to really be good to replace RSS and the skimmability factor that
RSS provides before Feedly is booted. Maybe the News app is not exactly for
power users though. I'll try and have an open mind with it.

